# اداة جديدة لتنظيف الجهاز من فايروسات و ملفات زائدة



## Dido0o0o0o0o (11 يناير 2009)

*بسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس الله واحد امين 



​
الاداة اسمها ATF-Cleaner و دى اداة بتساعدنا اننا نفضى الجهاز من الملفات الزايدة 

او 

الملفات اللى بتتسبب فيها بعض الفايروسات المنتشرة و اللى بتبقى غالبا فى  المستندات  وما بنقدرش نمسحها بالطرق العادية 

ده منظر الاداه لما نفتحها  







اول نضع علامة صح امام 





وبعدين نضغط على الزرار  



*​


*ودلوقتى مع التحميل *






*ويارب اكون قدرت اوصل المعلومة *​


----------



## candy shop (11 يناير 2009)

موضوع جميل جداااااااا يا ديدو 

وشرح وافى 

فى انتظار المزيد​


----------



## red_pansy (11 يناير 2009)

*جميل اووووووووووووووى ياديدووووووووو*

*وشرح مبسط وجميل *

*ربنا يباركك ويخليك*​


----------



## totty (11 يناير 2009)

*انا بحب البرامج دى جدااااا

ميرسى خااااااالص

ربنا يعوووضك*​


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (11 يناير 2009)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل جداااااااا يا ديدو
> 
> وشرح وافى
> 
> فى انتظار المزيد​



اى خدمة يا ماما و بعدين اما فى الاوضة الى جنبك انتى تؤمرينى بس​


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (11 يناير 2009)

red_pansy قال:


> *جميل اووووووووووووووى ياديدووووووووو*
> 
> *وشرح مبسط وجميل *
> 
> *ربنا يباركك ويخليك*​



يا سلام مرمر بترد عليا بنفسها اى خدمة يا مرمر ​


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (11 يناير 2009)

totty قال:


> *انا بحب البرامج دى جدااااا
> 
> ميرسى خااااااالص
> 
> ربنا يعوووضك*​



*يا سلام عينينا الاتنين ليكى يا Totty  برنامج تانى للاستاذة توتى لو سمحتوا و الحساب عندى ههههه*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 يناير 2009)

*ميرسى يا ديدوووووووووووووووووو
يارب دايما تجيب حاجات حلوة كده*


----------



## Ferrari (11 يناير 2009)

ميرسي لك يا ديدووووو على البرنامج 

هو فعلا برنامج جميل سبق لى التعامل به

الرب يباركك ويبارك اعمالك

​


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (11 يناير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ميرسى يا ديدوووووووووووووووووو
> يارب دايما تجيب حاجات حلوة كده*



العفو يا كوكى و يارب اكون جبت حاجة مفيدة ​


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (11 يناير 2009)

ferrari قال:


> ميرسي لك يا ديدووووو على البرنامج
> 
> هو فعلا برنامج جميل سبق لى التعامل به
> 
> ...



العفو يا جميل و ربنا يباركك​


----------



## vetaa (11 يناير 2009)

*الواحد مش عارف يودى جمايلك فين*
*حقيقى الف شكر يا مسيو ديدوووو*
*وتترددلك كده قريبا *


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (11 يناير 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *الواحد مش عارف يودى جمايلك فين*
> *حقيقى الف شكر يا مسيو ديدوووو*
> *وتترددلك كده قريبا *



*العفو يا فيتا صليلى بس :t30::t30:*


----------



## mero_engel (11 يناير 2009)

*ميرسي اووي يا ديدو *
*تسلم ايدك*
*هجرب واقولك راي*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 يناير 2009)

*شكرا ليك ياجميل


وجاري التحميل والتجربه​*


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (12 يناير 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي اووي يا ديدو *
> *تسلم ايدك*
> *هجرب واقولك راي*​



*على ايه بس دى حاجة بسيطة و يارب يكون اشتغل تمام​*


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (12 يناير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *شكرا ليك ياجميل
> 
> 
> وجاري التحميل والتجربه​*



*ما تخفش يا جميل ده انا مجربه 100 مرة فى شغلى *​


----------



## amjad-ri (12 يناير 2009)

*شكرا على الموضوع

سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (12 يناير 2009)

amjad-ri قال:


> *شكرا على الموضوع
> 
> سلام ونعمة*



*ميرسى ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## SAMIRAWADSALIB (14 يناير 2009)

فين البرنامج ياحبيبي


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (14 يناير 2009)

samirawadsalib قال:


> فين البرنامج ياحبيبي



*اخى الرابط موجود فى اخر الموضوع اضغط على السهم الاخضر الكبير *​


----------



## anwaryak2002 (16 فبراير 2009)

مشكور جدا  ولكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## kalimooo (16 فبراير 2009)

Dido0o0o0o0o

شكرااااااا جزيلا لمجهودك اخي

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

